# Filme komprimieren



## karldetlef (6. Juni 2003)

Also natürlich habe ich ersteinmal gesucht im Forum, aber ich hab nich wirklich das gefunden, was ich gebraucht hab.
Also ich hab 3 MPEG-Dateien, die will ich mal versuchen möglichst ohne Qualitätsverlust zu einer Avi-Datei zu packen.
Ich hab Vidomi und hab mir gedacht, nimmst mal DivX 5.
Jetzt hat das Teil aber verdammt viele Einstellungen, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wie ich da alles einstellen soll.
Audio is klar, da kenn ich mich ein wenig aus mit den kbps, aber bei Video, ka.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.
Außerdem kam bei mir wo ich das mal kurz getestet hab bei Vidomi keine *.avi Datei, sondern eine *.divx Datei raus?!?

greetz Krankmelder


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juni 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials82387.html - der lezte Teil. Die Einstellungen brauchst du dir größtenteils nicht zu Herzen zu nehmen. Die wichtigsten Sachen sind. 1pass gibt die "schlechtesten Ergebnisse" (die aber mit bitraten um die 1000-2000 kbps durchaus ausreichen), ein bischen besser ist da schon "1pass quality based" und noch besser natürlich 2pass. Bei 2pass dauert die ganze Prozedur natürlich doppelt so lange, da das ganze Video zweimal berechnet wird.


----------



## karldetlef (6. Juni 2003)

Also erstmal, schönes Tut und thx; das erste in der Art hab ich von Klon gesehen, aber so is natürlich noch weng besser, wenn es grad im IE abläuft =)
So gut, nur noch eins, die schlussendliche Größe des Videos, die hängt von der Bitrate ab, oder?
Gut jetzt is hatl die Frage, was ist gut?
Bei Audio weiß ich, da nehm ich meistens 128 kbps, aber bei Video, ich meine ich will keinen Qualitätsverlust, aber es brauch ja auch nich "zu gut" sein, weil es dann ja eh keinen Wert hätte. 
OK, noch eins, ich hab nämlich jetzt grad was über XviD gelesen, wäre doch theoretisch besser den zu nehmen, XviD und DivX haben ja eh viel gemeinsam...


----------



## kasper (16. Juni 2003)

> So gut, nur noch eins, die schlussendliche Größe des Videos, die hängt von der Bitrate ab, oder?


Ja, am besten verwendest du einen Bitrate Calculator. Damit kannst du fast genau bestimmen, wie gross das Video werden soll.




> OK, noch eins, ich hab nämlich jetzt grad was über XviD gelesen, wäre doch theoretisch besser den zu nehmen, XviD und DivX haben ja eh viel gemeinsam...


Als Anfänger solltest du DivX nehmen, weil die vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei XviD dich nur noch weiter verwirren würden.

Falls du mehr über DivX und Xvid wissen willst, kann ich dir folgende Seite empfehlen: AnimeDigital


----------



## Dennis (2. September 2003)

hallo 

also ich hab eine avi wie hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials82387.html  mit virtuel dub versucht zu kompremiern

die gröse der datei ging um einiges runter aber das bild ist leider sehr dunkel geworden ;-/

könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich in divx umwandeln kann ohne das mein bild dunkler wird


----------



## kasper (2. September 2003)

Eigentlich dürfte es nicht dunkler werden.
Sieht das Video im *rechten* Controlfenster von VirtualDub schon vor den enkodieren dunkler aus, oder erst beim abspielen des fertigen DivX-Video?
Wahrscheinlich hast du die Helligkeit im Player oder in der DivX-Decoder-Configuration zu niedrig eingestellt.
Oder hast du bei VirtualDub noch irgendwelche zusätzliche Filter gesetz?


----------



## Dennis (2. September 2003)

also es wird erst dunkler nach dem umwandeln und das ich nen filter gemacht hab wüsste ich leider nicht

wie kann ich beim divx codec die helligkeit öndenr?


----------



## kasper (3. September 2003)

Falls du DivX 5 hast, müsste die "Decoder Configuration" von DivX im Startmenü unter DivX sein. Sonst kannst du auch ein DivX Video mit den Medienplayer abspielen und unter Eigenschaften die DivX Decoder Eigenschaften verstellen.


----------



## Biohase (22. Februar 2004)

ich bekomm da immer nen fehler "The Source Image Format Is Not Compatible".


----------



## wobix (13. Mai 2004)

bei mir is das auch komisch 
wenn ich eine 40,8 MB MPEG4 datei in virtualdub einfüge dann wird die hinterher mit dem DivX codec 308 MB groß 
wie kommt das ?


----------



## Raik (11. August 2004)

Hey leutz wieso kommt wenn ich eure Links angklicke nur eun weißes Bild mit der Überschrift ?


----------



## goela (11. August 2004)

Habe ich mal an unsere Administratoren weitergeleitet! Ist wirklich auch beim mir so!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. August 2004)

Fehler wurde behoben, weitere evtl. Fehler sind noch in Bearbeitung, weil ein ganzer Batzen Videotutorials "umgezogen" sind und jetzt alle Pfade angepasst werden.

LG

Thomas


----------



## ShortyMcCorny (25. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe da auch ein kleines Problem beim erstellen eines Films. Ich habe mit Fraps (damit kann man direkt aus einem Videospiel Szenen filmen) etwas aufgenommen. Das Programm erstellt automatisch unkomprimierte *.avi-files. Ich habe jetzt einen ca. 20min. langen Film mit Adobe Premiere erstellt, das file war am Ende 400MB groß >.<
Anschließend bin ich so vorgegangen wie in dem Tutorial das Tim Commans gepostet hat und habe auch diesen Huffyuv Codec heruntergeladen und verwendet.. am Ende war das *.avi-file dann 7GB 
Irgendwie versteh ich das jetzt nicht, liegt das an den unkomprimierten *.avi-files die das Fraps beim aufnehmen erstellt? (Diese sind nämlich immer um die 1-4 GB groß)

Jemand hat mir auch erzählt, wenn ich einen Film als *.wmv erstelle habe ich am Ende anstatt z.b. 40MB nur 4MB bei fast gleicher Qualität. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausgefundne wie ich mit Premiere eine *.wmv-file erstelle ._.

Ich habe vorher auch schon einge Filme auf diese Art erstellt (also zuerst mit dem Fraps aufgenommen und anschließend im Adobe Premiere einen Film erstellt), da waren die Filme bei einer länge von 2-5Minuten immer um die 40-90MB groß, ein 15min. langes sogar mal 200MB.
Gibts da irgendwie einen Trick wie ich die Filme bei guter Qualität ziemlich klein halten kann? <.<

Vielleicht hat da einer einen Ratschlag?
Danke~~
Gruß,
Shorty


----------

